# When do Singapore Blue slings turn blue?



## blooms (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a singapore blue sling and it's at about 1.5 inches.  Right now it very much resembles my 1.75 inch c. schiodtei sling. Both have dark bluish-Grayish/black prosoma and legs and an orangeish opistosoma with a clearly delineated tiger pattern. My question is, when will the singapore blue sling  turn blue?


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 7, 2009)

Not for a while.  Mine are about 2.5-3 inches and you can just barely see some blue with a bright light on their legs.  Females don't start showing the bright blue they're known for until they mature.  Both males and females look similar untile their maturing molt, females turn all blue while males turn brown.


----------



## Mistegirl (Nov 7, 2009)

Mine is about 4" and you still can't really see the blue.  Or the tarantula at all most of the time :wall:  I'll be a happy camper when she finally decides to stop digging.


----------



## joshuai (Nov 7, 2009)

jayefbe said:


> Not for a while.  Mine are about 2.5-3 inches and you can just barely see some blue with a bright light on their legs.  Females don't start showing the bright blue they're known for until they mature.  Both males and females look similar untile their maturing molt, females turn all blue while males turn brown.


My female was blue at 3 in-4 in


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 7, 2009)

joshuai said:


> My female was blue at 3 in-4 in


Full body blue, or just blue legs?


----------



## joshuai (Nov 7, 2009)

jayefbe said:


> Full body blue, or just blue legs?


blue legs, her head is now a silver color and her abdomen is a purple tiger stripe and very blue legs at about 6 in.


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 7, 2009)

joshuai said:


> blue legs, her head is now a silver color and her abdomen is a purple tiger stripe and very blue legs at about 6 in.


Sounds awesome, you wouldn't happen to have pictures of this beauty?  I've seen many a pic of slings and of mature females, but none of the transition period.


----------



## JungleCage (Nov 8, 2009)

most pics dont show it but they also have bright orange hairs all over em. my female just molted and all i can say is wow. ive never seen such colors. lampropelma is quickly turning into my fav genus.


----------



## ksac3 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi all , i have 5 singapore blue sizes ranging from 1'' to 5+''.
The 3-4" juvie molted yesterday and it still has juvie coloring.
the 5+" female has adult coloration.
p.s. see my picture thread


----------



## deadly_elegance (Nov 8, 2009)

mine is about 3.5 inches and it's still not blue. . .


----------



## J Morningstar (Apr 24, 2011)

We are talking purple not blue right? It is just a mistake that they call it "blue", right? Because mine is about 2 inches and very dark purple.


----------



## astraldisaster (Apr 24, 2011)

Just got a female around 4" (pic here), and she's definitely not blue. Her body is tan with a purplish hue, her legs violet, and she's covered with orange hairs. I've never had one before, but I've heard they don't turn blue and lose the orange fluff until they're nearly full-grown.


----------



## J Morningstar (Apr 24, 2011)

Mine has a multitude of orange hair as well...and is very plumb coloured.


----------



## joshuai (Apr 24, 2011)

Here is my female she is well over 6.5 inches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ElevenBravo (Apr 25, 2011)

What kind of temperament do singapore blues have??


----------



## ksac3 (Apr 25, 2011)

the one in that picture is how they look before either molting into a mature male or a female's first true colors.
their temprament is typical old-world.photosensitivity is an issue with my big female(8''+).
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1646931&postcount=28


----------



## J Morningstar (Apr 25, 2011)

ElevenBravo said:


> What kind of temperament do singapore blues have??


If you give them good hides and a comfortable enclosure their temperment/personalities are, "invisible".


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Apr 27, 2011)

L.violaceopes are very flighty , but they get really defensive, they are known to "slap" a lot


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 27, 2011)

yannigarrido2 said:


> L.violaceopes are very flighty , but they get really defensive, they are known to "slap" a lot


 Yup, yup. I have a 2 1/2" male and he stands his ground at the home front. He'll rise up and do these slow, mock bows before slapping. Haven't seen him try a bite but that's really because I don't _try_ pestering him. He just hates when I have to tweeze out cricket parts from the web or mess with his water dish. 

 Any spiderlings of her's, joshuai? :drool:  *non-existant, jaw-drop smiley*


----------



## Cllewis11 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Singapore Blue (Lampropelma Violaceopes)*

I received a Singapore Blue 1"-2" Sling and from what I'm reading it doesn't look like the one I received. It actually looks like my Borneo Black Sling that is about the same size. Can anyone tell me if it is a Singapore Blue? I have been dealing with this breeder for sometime and never 
received any T that was t what I ordered. This first picture is of the "Singapore Blue". The second is of my Borneo Black. Any feedback??


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 16, 2013)

Channylyn said:


> I received a Singapore Blue 1"-2" Sling and from what I'm reading it doesn't look like the one I received. It actually looks like my Borneo Black Sling that is about the same size. Can anyone tell me if it is a Singapore Blue? I have been dealing with this breeder for sometime and never
> received any T that was t what I ordered. This first picture is of the "Singapore Blue". The second is of my Borneo Black. Any feedback??


They're closely realted, and violaceopes starts off brown.  It'll change color as it grows.

One would wonder why you keep buying spiders from someone who doesn't send what you ordered.


----------



## Cllewis11 (Dec 16, 2013)

That was supposed to say that I have always received the correct T that I ordered from them so never had a problem before. I wouldn't continue buying Ts from someone if they were not what they were supposed to be. It's just interesting how similar they look. Thank you.


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 17, 2013)

Keep in mind that most Poecilotheria look the same as slings too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cllewis11 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you for the info I greatly appreciate it!!!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 2, 2014)

*My Singapore blue, Muse. Still a juvi.*



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Photo of my Blue, not really a good view but he is still pretty..


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 2, 2014)

GeorgieGirl said:


> View attachment 132446
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And definitely a male!

---------- Post added 12-02-2014 at 11:37 AM ----------




jayefbe said:


> Both males and females look similar untile their maturing molt, females turn all blue while males turn brown.


That is not correct.  Juvenile females have darker legs with a little blue in them, that increases with each molt.  Juvenile males legs are brown and this spider is overall a lighter color.  You can sex them at 4-5" by dorsal color.


----------



## advan (Dec 2, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> That is not correct.  Juvenile females have darker legs with a little blue in them, that increases with each molt.  Juvenile males legs are brown and this spider is overall a lighter color.  You can sex them at 4-5" by dorsal color.


If this were the case my female would have been sexed male. She was ugly brown at 5". I think it varies in this species more than other arboreal Ornithoctoninae.


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 2, 2014)

advan said:


> If this were the case my female would have been sexed male. She was ugly brown at 5". I think it varies in this species more than other arboreal Ornithoctoninae.


My males fade out earlier.  But all of mine (except 1) were w/c caught within the last several years.


----------

